# Sidings/yard



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Not sure what to classify it. Any way, this is N scale and the portion of the table shown is 97" long X 30" wide. The building is a distrubution wherehouse, and where the three tracks to the right of it are will be a 2 bay locomotive repair shop. That part of it will change slightly when I get the building and get it built, then the track can be adjusted accordingly. As it is, the right most track is too close to the main line track there. That track will be for parking a loco. The only other thing is the switch leading off to the repair facility, has the switch draw bar on the left where it will be tight fitting a ground throw. I need to get one of atlas's custom switches that can be connected from either side and my lhs is out of them, so will have to order online and wait. So, other than those two things, I think that this is what I want. Just thought I'd throw this pic up for those of you who need something to look at and comment on.  Thanks for looking, and comments are welcome.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N to O said:


> View attachment 3512
> Not sure what to classify it. Any way, this is N scale and the portion of the table shown is 97" long X 30" wide. The building is a distrubution wherehouse, and where the three tracks to the right of it are will be a 2 bay locomotive repair shop. That part of it will change slightly when I get the building and get it built, then the track can be adjusted accordingly. As it is, the right most track is too close to the main line track there. That track will be for parking a loco. The only other thing is the switch leading off to the repair facility, has the switch draw bar on the left where it will be tight fitting a ground throw. I need to get one of atlas's custom switches that can be connected from either side and my lhs is out of them, so will have to order online and wait. So, other than those two things, I think that this is what I want. Just thought I'd throw this pic up for those of you who need something to look at and comment on.  Thanks for looking, and comments are welcome.



It looks like part of the track road all ready changed huh?
Now.................wheres your O gauge?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

huh? any switch can have ground throw in any direction. just extend the bar...


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

big ed said:


> It looks like part of the track road all ready changed huh?
> Now.................wheres your O gauge?


Yeh, decided to re-do the sidings a little bit. The O gage is up and running, but I think I need a little bigger transformer for it, possibly a 90 watt instead of the 80 watt. But I wanted to get back to the N scale and get it a little further along, so working on that for now.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

tankist said:


> huh? any switch can have ground throw in any direction. just extend the bar...


How would you extend the bar to hook up to it on the right side. Glue a piece of plastic to the end? I am thinking of getting the approiate dia. wire and tunneling it under the switch to connect to the bar. That could work I think.


----------

